# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Access - Si mund të krijoj një shirit ecurie (Progress Bar) në Access?

## Toni07213

Deshirova qe ne formularin startues te kem edhe nje ProgressBar, i cili pasi te plotsohet ne max. te hapet formulari tjeter , p.sh. pas 5 sekondave.
e kam iden se me Timer kryeht kjo pune por si nuk po e di. 
flm per ndihme

----------


## mastersoft

http://www.databasedev.co.uk/query_progress_meter.html

----------

